#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  A hotel suggestion in Yangon please

## beerlaodrinker

ive always fancied a trip to Burma or whatever the fok there calling it these days. so yesterday got online and booked airasia, udon thani bangkok, bangkok yangon for the 4th january
now all i need is a decent gaff to stay in , Taking Mrs BLD and Mini Bld,s, so i guess ive got to fork out for something reasonable but looking on agoda , wotif etc it seems if you want a pool and a couple of beds then you are looking at about $250 is this right, seems a bit rich, i was thinking more along the lines of about $100 to $150, only staying 3 nights, so a pool isnt really necessary, i guess if the kids want a swim we could go to a hotel with one and pay to swim, any suggestions anyone, A good place to have a cold beer would also be much appreciated,  

Cheers

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Not sure how current it is now

https://teakdoor.com/vietnam-nepal-an...n-rangoon.html

Also, it takes a few days to sort visas out so give yourself plenty of time.

----------


## chassamui

Take cash and travellers cheques The ATMs dont always accept foreign cards.

----------


## kingwilly

Even hotels and airlines are reluctant to accept credit cards. 

I've stayed at good places for around 70-100 per day. (Can't recall the name right now, will work on it)

----------


## raycarey

> Taking Mrs BLD and Mini Bld,s, so i guess ive  got to fork out for something reasonable but looking on agoda , wotif  etc it seems if you want a pool and a couple of beds then you are  looking at about $250 is this right, seems a bit rich, i was thinking  more along the lines of about $100 to $150, only staying 3 nights, so a  pool isnt really necessary,


I'd recommend trader's hotel.

good location with adequately sized, clean rooms for approx $175

Yangon Hotel | Hotel In Yangon | Traders Hotel, Yangon







> it takes a few days to sort visas out so give yourself plenty of time.


citizens of the following countries can get a visa on arrival for $40 US

Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore,  Thailand, Viet Nam, Australia, China, Denmark, France, Germany, India,  Italy, Japan, Korea, New Zealand, Norway, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland,  Taiwan, United Kingdom, United States of America.

http://www.mip.gov.mm/visaonarrival/

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> citizens of the following countries can get a visa on arrival for $40 US


That's a bit easier.

----------


## Bower

As a past frequent visitor to Burma, i must admit i was not aware the visa on arrival had been re-instated.
I used to stay at the Royal Yangon for 30-40$Us a night, i fear you may now be paying 250$Us for the same standard room.
Its not a city i would wish to go down market for accommodation.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thanks all
i did check out the classique inn marmite recommended and they got back to me with an email response right away, it appears they have vacancys for 2 nights only and there rooms only fit 2 adults no room for kids i will have to book an extra room, both rooms are $80 each and they are not adjoining , so will have to keep looking , Traders Hotel looks good but in january its $250 a night, Went to the myannmar consulate in vientiane yesterday and the visa was $20 an extra $10 to get it back on thursday instead of friday,

----------


## kingwilly

The Traders hotel has a decent restaurant that does a nice Sunday spread, if I recall correctly.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> http://www.mip.gov.mm/visaonarrival/


thanks for that ray, ive just read it, it seems a transit visa is $20 and an entry visais $40, i will have to nip back to the consulate (its near my house anyway) and check that they dont think i want a transit visa , I also asked them if the wife and kids needed visa,s ( They hold Lao passports) and was told no, no need. but the website says $40 on arrival WTF now im confused

----------


## Simon43

> citizens of the following countries can get a visa on arrival for $40 US


Not yet - VoA is only available for business visas ==> $50 for 70 days

Hotel room rates have gone through the roof - you're better off bringing your own tent and camping....

Simon

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^
Thanks simon
just to clarify the situation i popped into the consulate again, and the nice lady told me that yes $20 for a month is indeed correct, for me (Aussie Passport) the extra $10 i paid to get it back a day earlier will likely enter the "slush fund" she also confirmed that my wife and kids on Lao passports can enter for 10 days free,  this has all recently changed so the info heres  outdated  http://www.mip.gov.mm/visaonarrival/  thanks anyway ray

----------


## raycarey

> the info heres outdated http://www.mip.gov.mm/visaonarrival/ thanks anyway ray


apologies for posting outdated info.  

glad you got it sorted out.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

No worries ray
I thought the bird in the consulate may have had it wrong andi didnt fancy the aggro turning up in yangon and finding out i need to fork out again, I live a 2 minute walk from the consulate in vientiane, so no biggie to go back and check. 
booked a hotel yesterday (Clover Hotel) not cheap but its high season and ive heard there are a lot of business speculators in yangon driving up hotel prices, this will likely be the case i suppose until they build more,

----------


## chassamui

I hope you have the time to do a travel review with pics and up to date info? I'm curious for a visit meself.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Yep a trip report will likely follow, I'm also on the hunt for pommy motorbikes, triumphs etc, for possible import to Laos, perhaps the colonials have been so kind as to leave a few behind

----------


## chassamui

> I'm also on the hunt for pommy motorbikes, triumphs etc


Even betterer. Good luck with the search.

----------


## Simon43

> 'm also on the hunt for pommy motorbikes, triumphs etc


Motorbikes are banned in Yangon, (with the exception of a few police or officials).  So you will not see anyone riding around on vintage machines..

Pity you're not into vintage cars - there are many of them  :Smile: 

Simon

----------


## wackyjacky

There's a big thread on Flyertalk about it. United had a $450 mistake fare in 1st from the W Coast to YGN, so it became a popular topic. Here's the LINK: Yangon and Myanmar Hotel Recommendations Sought - FlyerTalk Forums

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Sorry Beerlaodrinker no sweet F.A about Burma but now I no your off I have a plan.

Im swimming that Mekong and will be loitering in your hot tube,Cheers!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Im swimming that Mekong and will be loitering in your hot tube


Less of that queer talk in the top half of the forum, please.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^lol, you will likely have to kick her useless brothers out first, and for that reason i will be drinking the contents of the mini fridge before i leave

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> Im swimming that Mekong and will be loitering in your hot tube
> 
> 
> Less of that queer talk in the top half of the forum, please.


Nice one marmite! :smiley laughing:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> ^lol, you will likely have to kick her useless brothers out first, and for that reason i will be drinking the contents of the mini fridge before i leave


I am sure they would not down all your booze as well.

Fucking best bet,neck the lot mate! :Smile:

----------


## helge

Haven't been to Burma since 87

I wonder if the Strand is there still ?

Ah, yes and I saw lots and lots of BSA's there

----------


## helge

Still there

*List of some guests and their date of stay*

Mr. Pierre Cardin September 22, 1995Oliver Stone July 23, 1997Mr. Alexander Downer October 3, 2000Mr. Keng Yam Tony Tan December 31, 2002Mr. David Rockefeller January 14, 2003Sir Mick Jagger (Michael P. Jagger) December 24, 2003Rudyard KiplingLord MountbattenSomerset MaughamPrince EdwardHelge  86-87

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Ah, yes and I saw lots and lots of BSA's there


 Thanks helge, thats what i want to hear, In an earlier post simon said motorbikes were banned in yangon, thats a bummer, im only going for 3 nights and not planning to get out of yangon, anyway im sure it will be interesting will try to post a few pics, of on the 3rd january

----------


## terry57

^

Mate, I'll be in Burma on the 15th January for the first time. We will be going to Rangoon, Mandalay and Bagon, doing a 2 week trip.

My friend started booking hotels 6 months ago , what a fuking dogs breakfast it is.

Cant Pre book on the net but must send an Email then wait for an answer and then email back again.  Lot of wank.  Cant even pre book flights and have had to take the word of the hotel that they have done it. Yes, foking right.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway we have just secured a room in Bagon after foking around for months, January is high season and every fuk up is fronting up to have a look at the " New Burma ".

The hotels have jacked there prices through the roof simply because they can and that's business innit.

Must have pristine $ US or the they wont be accepted, Jeez I'm pissed off before I even get there with all this shite.  

Anyway, not expecting too much except smelly Backpackers banging around the joint but might be pleasantly surprised, wait and see EH.

There's some hotels charging $250 per night  :Confused:   I mean the vast majority of the population don't make that in a year and I find that obscene. 

We are staying in local accommodation with the Backpacking filth. Good innit.  :Smile: 

Whatever EH, carry on.

I'll crank a thread.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ YEP, i was fokin gob smacked when i saw the price of hotels on agoda and wotif, Being a daft kunt i had already booked the bloody flights with airasia so no way to refund if i cancel, Ended up paying $120 a night in some place called clover hotel,Im already pissed of buts its done now, if i was by myself i wouldnt give a flyin fuk where i stayed but got her indoors and the nippers in tow, so need a bit of space, Fukin eye candy and beer better be alright, where you of to after burma?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

In Yangon now and having a fuckin blast big mistake bringing the handbrake and mini beerlaodrinkers though, fuckin cracking looking bints and the beverages are going down a treat,

----------


## raycarey

where are you staying?  any chance of a quick review and uploading some pics?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I'm in the clover hotel will do a thread when I get back, it's only day 1 and the plan is to neck some more of this excellent piss and maybe try a few Mandalay rums, had grief with a gay kunt at don aunt who insisted the wife and kids couldn't enter Myanmar ,I nearly blew a fuse, but you know how that goes in Asia anyway fuckin hard to post with the wife's iPad fingers are to fat, back to necking the be bevies

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> In Yangon now and having a fuckin blast big mistake bringing the handbrake and mini beerlaodrinkers though, fuckin cracking looking bints and the beverages are going down a treat,


Get it down yeh son and put your eyeballs back in! :Smile:

----------


## raycarey

> Yep a trip report will likely follow


ahem...

 :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Quote: Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker Yep a trip report will likely follow ahem...


 there you go
 A few days in Yangon 
beerlaodrinker

----------


## raycarey

Just checked it out.  

Nice!

----------


## Thai Pom

Hi All,

What is the status of Visas on Arrival at the moment?

Cheers, TP

----------


## terry57

The status of  " Visa on arrival " is there ain't none for tourists, There is a quota for business men but must have sponcers and other assorted shit.

Believe me as I got turned back at Don Muang as I did not have a tourist Visa because I was under the Impression I could get one on Arrival.

Don't get caught, its a fuk around.

----------


## Thai Pom

Cheers Terry, Owe you a beer when you get to Bangers next !!

----------

